# Final two semesters-toughing it out, need help



## DW1987 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi guys,I am new here. It is good hearing others going though the same things as me; I was beginning to feel like I am the only one. So, I was diagnosed with IBS my first year of college. Couldn't manage the symptoms and decided to take that first year off. Came back to college, and tried to deal with a full time schedule and symptoms. I didn't tell anyone about it and I felt totally alone. Missed a lot of classes. Didn't make new friends, didn't go out much. Darkest time of my life. This went on for a while and my grades dropped. In high school, I was a 4.0 student and I dropped to a 2.7. It was hard for me sitting through exams; I rushed through a lot of them because I felt so anxious about my symptoms erupting in the middle of the exam and I just felt trapped. Sometime junior year, I decided to talk to my advisor about it and he recommended the disability center, which totally saved my life because they allowed me to take my exams in a separate room. It really made a difference and I managed to pull my gpa up to a 3.1. Now, I have two more semesters left and while the disability center has been very helpful, I still am experiencing a lot of the same problems. I really want to tough it out and finish my degree; I've thought about quitting so many times, but I'm so close to being finished. It's just, now that the new semester is starting up (I was on a leave last semester), I'm getting worried and anxious about my symptoms again. I just know I won't be able to make all my lectures and I'm so worried about my symptoms and attending classes. I really want to pull through; at the same time, it feels so daunting. None of my friends or family really know what is going on still, and I've been feeling really depressed about this. How did you guys manage college and ibs? Do you have any advice? Are there support groups that meet up and talk about ibs?College has really been a dark period in my life because of IBS and I just want to finish it and move on. Outside of classes, my symptoms are manageable but when school is in session, I live in fear and stress and I just want my life back. I feel so hopeless. Please help with any advice or suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ciao-bella (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi thereFirst of all, you are not alone. Keep looking at this site, you will find so many people experiencing similar things to yourself. I've found it a great comfort knowing there are always people out there who can sympathise.I suffer from IBS-D, and have had it for about 5 years. I'm in my 2nd year of uni, and while my symptoms are fairly manageble, I still get my flare ups.I always try to get seats near the door/aisle in classes and lectures, so I know that if I get a flare up I can get out of there, pronto! I often find that just telling myself I am free to leave whenever I want helps calm me down when I get anxious. If I'm in a small class, I always think that I can pretend I have a nosebleed if I want to leave and not announce to everyone where I'm headed! I've never had to do it, but again, having a worse case scenario solution planned helps relax me.Maybe try talking to a tutor again? You could explain how hard you're finding it, and maybe they can offer you more support.I always have a supply of immodium that I take when feeling iffy, or know I'm going to be stressed, like before exams.Other than that I try to take plenty of exercise to help destress me, and come on here if i'm feeling down about it!I wish you the best luck in the world, I really hope you're able to finish your degree.Bella


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi DWI'm so sorry you're going through such a tough time. And you're not alone. I went through my thesis with my IBS flaring up a lot, too... so I can totally relate... You've mentioned that your univeristy's disability center has been very helpful -- which makes me think -- maybe you could get another dr.'s note saying you need accommodation for exams (such as not only permission to access the bathroom frequently, but also more time to finish the exam, like at least counting out the time when you're in the bathroom?). Also, they may be able to help you talk to the prof.s and go easy on your attendence? You can always arrange with the prof. to make up for lost time -- my gut feeling is that they _are _able to make these accommodations esp when you have a dr.'s note. Best of luck and do keep us updated on how things go.


----------

